# Vermont Beekeeper's Association - Winter Meeting (01/26/10)



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is some informatoin on the upcoming VT Beekeeper's Association Winter Meeting. Please feel free to join us for a great day! Hope you can make it.

*Vermont Beekeepers Association (Since 1886)*

Winter Meeting Agenda

Mutuo Club, 20 Beckley St., Barre - January 26, 2010 

8:45 Setup, Registration, & Refreshments 
9:15 Welcome - President Bill Mares & Roger Allbee, VT Secretary of
Agriculture 
9:20 Bee Inspector's Report, Steve Parise, VT Dept. of Agriculture 
9:45 Business Meeting 
Secretary’s Report Jeff Hamelman 
Treasurer’s Report John Tardie 
Membership Report Valarie Wilson 
Librarian’s Report Bill Marcinkowski 
10:45 Morning Session 
Tony Jadczak, Maine State Bee Inspector
"Strategies for Winter - An Overview Of Wintering Methods” 
11:45 Ross Conrad and Steve Parise, “Neonicotinoids” 
12:00 Pot Luck Lunch - Share your Favorites!
(A-L, Main Dish and M-Z, Salad, Bread, Dessert) 
1:00 Afternoon Session 
Tony Jadczak, Maine State Bee Inspector
"Nosema Investigations: The Level of Infection Among Migratory and
Resident Maine Hives & The Efficacy of Fumagilin Treatment Methods” 
2:15 New Beekeeper Program, Kim Greenwood 
2:30 “Bees and Bears,” Fish & Game Warden 
3:00 "Show and Tell" by the Membership 
3:15 Local Clubs Update 
Summer’s Meeting, Saturday, July 24, 2010 at the Long Trail School in
Dorset, VT, sponsored by the Southern Vermont Northshire Beekeepers
(Maddie Sobel) 
3:30 Adjourn


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Is this a tuesday?


----------



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Jack, Yes it's on a Tuesday.


----------

